# What number is Ray Ray going to wear? Whats the lineup?



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

1 - Rondo
2 - Ray Allen
3 - Paul Pierce
4 - Al Jefferson
5 - ?

Would you guys accept a trade of Chris Duhon and Joakim Noah for Al Jefferson? Good starter quality PG and maybe starter quality center?

I doubt it, but I'll ask Ainge


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Are you insane?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Headfake98 said:


> 1 - Rondo
> 2 - Ray Allen
> 3 - Paul Pierce
> 4 - Al Jefferson
> ...


That would never happen. AJ's #s were better than Deng's for the second half of last year.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

No, Noah is a straight bust waiting to happen. He wore #12 on Team USA...is that available?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> No, Noah is a straight bust waiting to happen. He wore #12 on Team USA...is that available?




no...allan ray has it lmao


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> no...allan ray has it lmao


Well if the real Ray wants it....he's giving it up


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Ray Allen used to wear #20 in HS until his coach told him to switch to a 'stronger' (whatever that means) number.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Chan said:


> Ray Allen used to wear #20 in HS until his coach told him to switch to a 'stronger' (whatever that means) number.


:rotf: That's awesome. A "stronger" number, eh?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, it was either from a local FSN show or the papers a while ago. I don't get it either.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

whoa, so now we have an allan ray and a ray allen? that's crazy.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Allan Ray and Ray Allen on the same team, what are the odds? 

And despite this being Allen's 3rd team, he's gonna be wearing green again! (Bucks green, Sonics green, and now Celtics green).


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm hoping they acquire a pg. rondo isn't going to cut it but if they don't get a pg then i suppose ray allen can run the point as he's a terrific passer.

it's sad to see delonte west go.. but wow, this is like a dream come true for me. two of my favorite players paul pierce and ray allen on the same team! this is going to be fun. if they get kg they would have the east won.

what are the chances of signing mo williams at this point?

pg-rondo
sg-allen
sf-pierce
pf-jefferson
c-perkins

i like.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

c_dog said:


> I'm hoping they acquire a pg. rondo isn't going to cut it but if they don't get a pg then i suppose ray allen can run the point as he's a terrific passer.


Why is Rondo not going to cut it? He was one of the few bright spots last year. He's a terrific passer and takes care of the ball. He can defend other quick point guards. He needs to develop a shot, but with Pierce, Allen, and Jefferson on the floor, there's not as much urgency. He can just keep penetrating and dishing. Just about anybody who catches it can put it in the hole.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

mrsister said:


> Why is Rondo not going to cut it? He was one of the few bright spots last year. He's a terrific passer and takes care of the ball. He can defend other quick point guards. He needs to develop a shot, but with Pierce, Allen, and Jefferson on the floor, there's not as much urgency. He can just keep penetrating and dishing. Just about anybody who catches it can put it in the hole.


I don't think he's good enough despite having some talent. he's not a starting pg, certainly not yet, not even close. delonte west was a much much better player. but as i stated earlier, if rondo does indeed start, then ray ray would just have to handle the ball.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't think this a finished lineup yet.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

c_dog said:


> I don't think he's good enough despite having some talent. he's not a starting pg, certainly not yet, not even close. delonte west was a much much better player. but as i stated earlier, if rondo does indeed start, then ray ray would just have to handle the ball.



if delonte is such a better player why did seattle almost kill the deal because they didnt want delonte they wanted rondo???


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Rondo was only being talked about because Ainge started bringing up Robert Swift. And you have no idea how pissed I would have been if this deal was killed by Ainge's uncontrollable manlove for Robert Swift.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Weren't the Celtics gonna give Telfair another chance?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> if delonte is such a better player why did seattle almost kill the deal because they didnt want delonte they wanted rondo???


If that's true that just goes to show how dumb their management really is. Delonte West is a better player now and will always be a better player than Rondo. He's just more complete and a lot better all-around. Only facet of ther game where Rondo has an edge is probably slashing but West is good there too.

West is just horribly underrated and underappreciated. I mean they brought in Telfaire to replace him despite him having a good sophmore season, and we all know how well that turned out. I don't think people realize how good he is. He's no all-star but he's going to be a very good starter in the league.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

rondo is GOING 2 be a starter one day i just dont think NOW IS THE TIME...lets sign brevin knight an let Rondo grow for 2 yrs


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

c_dog said:


> If that's true that just goes to show how dumb their management really is. Delonte West is a better player now and will always be a better player than Rondo. * He's just more complete and a lot better all-around. Only facet of ther game where Rondo has an edge is probably slashing but West is good there too*.




uhhh...you dont watch many celtic games do you??? did you just call delonte west a complete/all around player??? the ONLY thing delonte can do well, and does better than rondo, is shoot the ball...rondo is MILES ahead of delonte in any defensive category or skill...hes ages ahead of delonte in passing ability and slashing...its not even close who the better pg is...if you need someone to win a 3pt contest you pick delonte...if you need someone to run ur team you pick rondo 10 out of 10 times


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> uhhh...you dont watch many celtic games do you??? did you just call delonte west a complete/all around player??? the ONLY thing delonte can do well, and does better than rondo, is shoot the ball...rondo is MILES ahead of delonte in any defensive category or skill...hes ages ahead of delonte in passing ability and slashing...its not even close who the better pg is...if you need someone to win a 3pt contest you pick delonte...if you need someone to run ur team you pick rondo 10 out of 10 times


I disagree. Delonte West is a really underrated passer. He's not flashy or anything but he's efficient. Even with inconsistent minutes he's had big assist nights time and time again, and this is a guy who used to play SG in college. He's also a way better rebounder. At 6'4 he can easily become the best rebounding pg in the league in his prime. He's also a very good defender, and arugably the #2 shot blocking guard behind dwayne wade. People talk about Deron Williams all the time about how he's a great pg and I think Delonte West has a similar skillset and should become a near top 10 pg one day.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

c_dog said:


> I disagree. Delonte West is a really underrated passer. He's not flashy or anything but he's efficient. Even with inconsistent minutes he's had big assist nights time and time again, and this is a guy who used to play SG in college. He's also a way better rebounder. At 6'4 he can easily become the best rebounding pg in the league in his prime. He's also a very good defender, and arugably the #2 shot blocking guard behind dwayne wade. People talk about Deron Williams all the time about how he's a great pg and I think Delonte West has a similar skillset and should become a near top 10 pg one day.



wow...i thought i skewed the facts when i talked about toine' but you take the cake..."big assist nights time and time again"??? for what team??? he aveaged 4 assists a game...time and time again means on a regular basis...he had double figure assists like twice this past year...and the only assists he gets is when he dribbles past half court, passes to pierce and he knocks down the 3...he is an awful defender, i dont know where you get "very good" from...and great he blocks some shots but what you dont realize is that eh blocks one out of every 10 he attempts to so the other 9 times hes making dumb fouls or stupid plays instead of the right play because hes trying to block the shot...

and dont insult deron williams like that...who is already one of the best passers in the nba and who actually does "put up big asssist numbers time and time again"...thats like me saying antoine has the same skillset as kevin garnett


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> wow...i thought i skewed the facts when i talked about toine' but you take the cake..."big assist nights time and time again"??? for what team??? he aveaged 4 assists a game...time and time again means on a regular basis...he had double figure assists like twice this past year...and the only assists he gets is when he dribbles past half court, passes to pierce and he knocks down the 3...he is an awful defender, i dont know where you get "very good" from...and great he blocks some shots but what you dont realize is that eh blocks one out of every 10 he attempts to so the other 9 times hes making dumb fouls or stupid plays instead of the right play because hes trying to block the shot...
> 
> and dont insult deron williams like that...who is already one of the best passers in the nba and who actually does "put up big asssist numbers time and time again"...thats like me saying antoine has the same skillset as kevin garnett


Delonte west is still young. He doesn't have that consistency yet but you can clearly see he has very good skillset already. He did have some pretty big assist nights but he only averages 4apg because he didn't get consistent minutes(heck telfaire started half the season) not to mention he was bothered by injuries, and again, as a young player he does have some consistency issues. Fact is he still got double digit assists 4 times, and when he didn't have big assist nights he was usually putting up points. It's no easy feat to match his sophomore season numbers despite not getting to play half the season and being bothered by injuries the other half but he still did it. He was really coming along nicely and he'll be missed.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

c_dog said:


> He was really coming along nicely and he'll be
> missed.


Yeah, his two feet bounce pass at the top of the 3 point line will be missed.

Delonte West is probably a better fit for these Celtics, yet I'd take Rondo over West any day of the week, and twice any time we have a game.

West is a great hustle player, but doesn't possess very much talent.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray is going to wear #20 he is officially on the roster on the Celtics official site

NUM PLAYER POS HT WT DOB FROM YRS 
20 Ray Allen G 6-5 205 07/20/1975 Connecticut 11 
42 Tony Allen G 6-4 213 01/11/1982 Oklahoma State 3 
11 Glen Davis ** F 6-9 289 01/01/1986 Louisiana State R 
4 Ryan Gomes F 6-7 250 09/01/1982 Providence 2 
5 Gerald Green F 6-8 200 01/26/1986 Gulf Shores Academy (TX) 2 
7 Al Jefferson F 6-10 256 01/04/1985 Prentiss HS (MS) 3 
41 Michael Olowokandi C 7-0 270 04/03/1975 U. of Pacific 9 
43 Kendrick Perkins C 6-10 280 11/10/1984 Clifton J. Ozen HS (TX) 4 
34 Paul Pierce F-G 6-6 230 10/13/1977 Kansas 9 
0 Leon Powe F 6-8 240 01/22/1984 California 1 
13 Gabe Pruitt ** G 6-4 170 04/19/1986 USC R 
50 Theo Ratliff C-F 6-10 235 04/17/1973 Wyoming 12 
12 Allan Ray G 6-2 190 06/17/1984 Villanova 1 
9 Rajon Rondo G 6-1 171 02/22/1986 Kentucky 1 
44 Brian Scalabrine F 6-9 235 03/18/1978 USC 6 
30 Sebastian Telfair G 6-0 160 06/09/1985 Abraham Lincoln HS (Brooklyn, NY) 3


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Boo-YAH! Who called it?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Chan said:


> Boo-YAH! Who called it?


You broke the news homie, good call. Anyone know when the swingman jerseys come out?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I know I'm beating a dead argument here, but there was one thing you forgot to refute #1AWF (not from ignorance, you probably just didn't see it at first glance).

While I love Delonte and will miss him, I can't let you call him a better rebounder than Rondo. That's just not accurate.


Last season, Delonte West averaged 3.7 rebounds per 40 minutes 
Last season, Rajon Rondo averaged 6.4 rebounds per 40 minutes

You also continually bring up Delonte's "youngness". Delonte will be 24 in 4 weeks. 

Rajon recently turned 21.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

good call silverpaw...just ANOTHER thing that rondo is better than west at...its stil laughable that west was comapred to deron willams...hahahaha


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Rondo was #14 in the league in steals per game last season. That's in the entire NBA, not just among rookies, playing only 23.5 minutes per game. He averaged more steals than Jason Kidd in 13 fewer minutes. He was ranked #5 in steals per 48 minutes, but none of the 4 guys above him played in more than 28 games. Brian Cardinal was the one with 28. The others were 10 or less, meaning it was just garbage time. Rondo played in 78 games. He averaged 3.7 rebounds per game to Delonte's 3.0 but played 9 fewer minutes. He had 3.8 assists a game to Delonte's 4.4, but again, he played 9 fewer minutes, so has a higher assist rate. 

West is a better scorer and a better shot blocker (which actually can get him into trouble) right now. But remember, this was West's 3rd year in the league, while it was Rondo's rookie year. I don't think West is a bad player, but to say he's so much better than Rondo is ludicrous. I don't know how you can watch the games and not see Rondo's talent.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

good call on the jersey number.

delonte didn't have a good rebounding year in fact his stats were for the most part, down since his sophomore season because of inconsistent minutes and injuries(all except points really). if it weren't for his late push he wouldn't be averaging compareable numbers. he averaged 4rpg his sophomore season, that's pretty good for a pg. He's a much better fit for this team. Rondo has ways to go as an nba player because aside from picking up steals he does nothing well(well apparently he's a better rebounder than i thought).


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

c_dog said:


> \ Rondo has ways to go as an nba player because aside from picking up steals he does nothing well



hahaha i cant even respond to this stuff anymore


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Well Rondo runs, rebounds like Kidd, dishes (maybe too much) and plays defense.  The only things he really needs to work on are shooting (clearly) and adjusting to the NBA half-court game. Once he adjusts to the speed of the NBA (which I suspect will happen this year as he got lots of playing time after Doc realized he could play) and improves his shot (more iffy) he could be an elite PG.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hahaha i cant even respond to this stuff anymore


I'll follow your lead on this one, I think our argument has been proven.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hahaha i cant even respond to this stuff anymore


Hey, I hope Rondo pans out as much as the next Celtics fan, even if I always preferred West. Maybe I do miss West too much but when and if rondo turns into leandro barbosa i'll be the first to come out and say I was wrong about him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

i heard ainge's reasoning behind the ray allen trade was to play a 'ray allen - allen ray dynamic duo' type gimmick as the future face of the franchise.

ne truth to this?


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

BostonBasketball said:


> Well Rondo runs, rebounds like Kidd, dishes (maybe too much) and plays defense. The only things he really needs to work on are shooting (clearly) and adjusting to the NBA half-court game. Once he adjusts to the speed of the NBA (which I suspect will happen this year as he got lots of playing time after Doc realized he could play) and improves his shot (more iffy) he could be an elite PG.


His shot obviously needs work, but it's actually not as bad as I thought it was. His FG % was .418. Not great, but still better than Wally, Telfair, Scal, and Allan Ray. It's also about the same as Gerald who shot .419 and is considered a good shooter. West only shot .427. Rondo is just a horrible 3 point shooter. His percentage was increased by layups, but there's nothing wrong with layups. It's not easy for a PG to score in the paint. Rondo definitely needs to develop a jump shot for him to really give the other teams problems, but I think he could in time. Tony Parker was a bad shooter when he came into the league, too.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> i heard ainge's reasoning behind the ray allen trade was to play a 'ray allen - allen ray dynamic duo' type gimmick as the future face of the franchise.
> 
> ne truth to this?


Nope, the person who told you that was kidding.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> i heard ainge's reasoning behind the ray allen trade was to play a 'ray allen - allen ray dynamic duo' type gimmick as the future face of the franchise.
> 
> ne truth to this?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> i heard ainge's reasoning behind the ray allen trade was to play a 'ray allen - allen ray dynamic duo' type gimmick as the future face of the franchise.
> 
> ne truth to this?


Rajon Rondo is the future face of the franchise. 










That guy was yanking your chain.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Given the option of trading Rondo or West in the Allen trade, I would choose shipping off West 11 times out of 10. 

Delonte is a far more intelligent player right now, but it's almost like he over thinks when he has the rock as a pg. When he's at the top of the key, he dribles, dribles, dribles and then makes an entry pass. He's got a great shot, great hustle on defense, but on offense he lacks the aggresiveness I want in a PG to keep a defense on their toes. He's too passive to run a team and will always be a great back up at the 1 or 2. He's a quality guy, but I don't see him as a starter in this league. Maybe he will be, but it will be like a Mike James situation. Starter by default.

Rondo is anything but passive. He attacks the rim on offense and knows how to drive and kick far better than Delonte. He lacks a shot, but he is more of a true pass first point guard and an absolute pest on defense. 

I watched most every game last season and I will grant you, Delonte was the better player, but not by much. He was better because of his shot and experience and that's it. 

We haven't even talked about durability here either. It's not like Delonte is an iron man. The kid has had issues with his back since he was a rookie, which is a concern.

I guess what it boils down to though is what you need out of a PG. Delonte is definetely a better scoring PG due to his shot and I think that will always be the case. With this trade though, the Celts do not need a 13ppg PG. They need a 10 ppg guy that averages 7 asp and 2 spg. That's Rondo, not West.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

well i was gonna say 32 but isnt McHales number retired? im guessing like 22 or 25.

line up...im prolly gonna say.

Perkins
Jefferson
Pierce
Allen
Rondo

although i highly suggest ainge goes after Yi, Brevin Knight, Jalen Rose or Troy Murphy. i kno its random. Jalen Rose and Troy Murphy...see heres the thing. i was thinkin well obviously we want Brevin to run the offense for about a year or two and then put Rondo as the starter. Jalen Rose could back up Pierce and Allen and give us some offense and leadership. Troy Murphy would fit the offense good. a nice shooting big. slide the lineup a bit and play big al at the 5 with murphy at the 4, pierce, allen, and then knight. it would be a real solid team.

me and my friend were talking and we already got the celts prolly runnin 7 or 8 seed in the east for next year. which is a big improvement from this year, but still the east is week. i mean even the bobcats or grizzlies could make it. and i kno if they can. we definitely can. WE GOT THE TRUTH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> no...allan ray has it lmao



hahahaha...well he can be 21 thats awesome lol


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Dirty Dirk41 said:


> rondo is GOING 2 be a starter one day i just dont think NOW IS THE TIME...lets sign brevin knight an let Rondo grow for 2 yrs



thats wut i say...gr8 minds think alike.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

TheTruth34 said:


> thats wut i say...gr8 minds think alike.


Great minds believe in words.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

you're all welcome


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

hell yea...id make that my avatar but i have a certain obligation to hold due to my username and overall obsession :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

for ****s and giggles here are two rookies --


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ding Ding Ding! Found another one.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Here's a Gabe Pruitt mug shot:










(dude the Globe's gonna sue me)


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

David_Ortiz said:


> for ****s and giggles here are two rookies --


Now that Big Baby has (or will have) cash money, someone needs to explain to him that the sleeve tag is supposed to be removed before wearing the jacket.

Something for you all to remember in the future.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

When Do The Swingmans Come Out??? I Need It!!!


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

TheTruth34 said:


> well i was gonna say 32 but isnt McHales number retired? im guessing like 22 or 25.
> 
> line up...im prolly gonna say.
> 
> ...


Grizzlies are in the western conference big guy. THere's no chance of them making the playoffs this year.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Wow. Didn't take long for Delonte to be a distant memory. Pruitt got his number. Gary Payton wore 20, didn't he? Has anyone else worn it since?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

The Celtics are running out of numbers since so many are retired. Fortunately, with no candidates for retiring numbers anywhere on the horizon (perhaps 34 will be retired for Pierce... but not without a championship, I don't think), they'll have lots of numbers for the foreseeable future.

Couple other things...

11 was worn by Dwyane Jones for the 15 minutes he was a Celtic. Payton did, indeed, wear 20. And yes, you're right about West.

Also, Davis has braces. No wonder he's called Big Baby. I think it should be a rule that you can't be a big time anything with braces. :biggrin:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

(Don't know if this has been posted) It isn't a picture of Allen but I love this picture, the Seattle fans reaction to the Ray Allen trade


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Look at those legs. They're...huge.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

mrsister said:


> Wow. Didn't take long for Delonte to be a distant memory. Pruitt got his number. Gary Payton wore 20, didn't he? Has anyone else worn it since?


Dickau


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

AMΣRICAN GOD™ said:


> Look at those legs. They're...huge.


Meet Big Lo. He's the most recognizable sports fan in Seattle. He's at every Sonic and Seahawk game. Sits right behind the basket at Sonic games. I keep a look out for him every time I'm at a Sonic game, and he's always there.


----------

